# Loki the bully



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

I made a new thread for Loki because i had to delete all the pictures in my old thread and it is now four pages of "this picture has been deleted" so a mod can feel free to delete that thread :/ i had to delete all my pictures cause people were stealing them, so now i gotta watermark them


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Love this dog


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Beautiful, I can see why people would steal his pics.


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

check out these before and after pics  i think he looks better now, even his face no more stupid bulgy cocked eyes


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, the before and afters are amazing. Loki looks so much more awake in the after pictures. 

well done on getting him fit.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow, you did a great job with him.


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic photo's Adjecyca. Loki looks great. What a remarkable difference in the before and after's. What a sweet face too. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us and I did delete the old thread. Keep up the good work.

Joe


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Loki flirtpole and tug


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

My wife LOVES LOVES Bullies. But when she sees one with the cropped ears. She is a big skittish. Funny. Same dogs, just chopped ears. Great looking dawg.


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I love him, extremely handsome!! And he looks soooooooooo soft!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

One of the best looking bullies I have ever seen, I love how well trained you have him too!


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great snow pictures. Really shows how beautiful his coat is. Love the one with his front feet off the ground and his mouth opening. Thanks for sharing with us.

Joe


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

He has SUCH an expressive face!! He looks like a fun dog!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow! Loki looks amazing. Great job and please keep sharing.


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Video of Loki playing tug


----------



## Excision (Feb 12, 2015)

That definition is out of control! Good looking dog


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

<3 such a handsome boy


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Celestial88 said:


> <3 such a handsome boy


And a fine looking athlete :clap:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

That's a very nicely put together bully!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Good job at keeping him in shape


----------



## Nat2605 (Apr 30, 2015)

Im in love ❤❤❤


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the updated pictures of Loki, Adjecyca. He is so ripped! Impressed by his tree climbing but my favorite shot is his big broad smile in the picture in the middle. Beautiful boy.

Joe


----------



## Draco88543 (Oct 4, 2014)

I love your dog, looks amazing!!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't say it enough, he is one of the best put together bullies I have ever seen. Loki is a very handsome boy and your hard work with him shows!


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

I like the color Loki is when he is wet lol


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic pics of a fantastic looking dog, Adjecyca! Love those close ups that shows the intensity in his face. Kept waiting to see one with him swimming back with a duck in his mouth,LOL. Thanks for sharing Loki with us. Great looking boy.

Joe


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Great photos, and Loki is looking as good as ever!


----------

